# Dura Ace 10 Klein Q Pro Carbon Compatibilty



## b_tnilc (May 3, 2004)

I have some questions about installation of some of the 2004
Dura Ace components...First road build so forgive me...

1. I have a braze on clamp on my frame. Do I need to use the washer that comes with the front derailleur bolt? It doesn't seem to work with my clamp. If I don't use it it bolts on fine...?

2. On the brakes...The posts are too short to fit through my carbon fork and carbon rear end(long post is front brake right?). I noticed there is a spacer with a set screw in it. Can that be removed or does it have to be there. If I removed it I would have enough room, but then it looks like the pads would hit the frame. Are there different brake sets for different bikes; ie longer brake posts? Also there is a similar wavy thick washer(like the front derailleur) that doesn't seem to be needed with the brakes. Is it optional?
Just don't want to install anything incorrectly.
Thanks!


----------



## b_tnilc (May 3, 2004)

I found the answer to one of my questions on another thread...It appears that there are different length nuts for the brakes. Do any Klein Q Pro Carbon owners know what length they are using? 22mm? 30mm? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


----------



## b_tnilc (May 3, 2004)

b_tnilc said:


> I found the answer to one of my questions on another thread...It appears that there are different length nuts for the brakes. Do any Klein Q Pro Carbon owners know what length they are using? 22mm? 30mm? Any help would be much appreciated. Thanks!


What about Trek people out there? What do you use on your 5000 series carbon frames? Thank you.


----------

